# cu-reo-us..



## method1

I keep looking at these damn Reos.

What would be the ultimate setup as a jumping off point?

Experienced Reonauts, if you could avoid all past mistakes, if there were any, where would you start if you knew everything back then that you did now?

p.s. please excuse the ridiculous thread title


----------



## Christos

Reo with cyclone + afc top cap.


----------



## BumbleBee

method1 said:


> I keep looking at these damn Reos.
> 
> What would be the ultimate setup as a jumping off point?
> 
> Experienced Reonauts, if you could avoid all past mistakes, if there were any, where would you start if you knew everything back then that you did now?
> 
> p.s. please excuse the ridiculous thread title


I like the reodiculous thread title

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1

BumbleBee said:


> I like the reodiculous thread title



I missed a pun! I'm disappointed in myself ;-(

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## method1

Christos said:


> Reo with cyclone + afc top cap.



Thanks, where can I find these mysterious things?


----------



## Christos

I spent a lot of cash on bf attys and the non 22 mm ones look amazing but performance on them in 15 times better.


----------



## Christos

Reo @Oupa.
Cyclone vape decadence. 
They are out of stock atm but they are arranging more. I don't remember their alias but @Rob Fisher will assist here.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

method1 said:


> Thanks, where can I find these mysterious things?



Wait for these to come out http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-p-67-prototype.t16131/

But, I have a Reo Woodvil that I'm selling


----------



## method1

zadiac said:


> Wait for these to come out http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-p-67-prototype.t16131/
> 
> But, I have a Reo Woodvil that I'm selling



Looks nice! I like the side button. I'm a total noob here so is this an "official" reo or a user modification?

I'll check out the woodvil.


----------



## zadiac

This is the new prototype. I think it's epic. Even though I don't use my Reo anymore, I still think they are brilliant devices. I'm just a dual battery kind of guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

I see a few woodvil in the classifieds, what's the difference between the models, and any difference between the wood & "regular" versions?


edit:
I see @Rob Fisher is selling a couple including the cyclone - good "starter kit" ?


----------



## hands

keep an eye on the classifieds, REO's pop up there for cheap some times. if you like mouth to lung Cyclone,RM2 and hornet to name a few are all good. the atty will depend on your vape style and coiling needs. with the smaller atties the build space is small so keep that in mind if you like building big.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

hands said:


> keep an eye on the classifieds, REO's pop up there for cheap some times. if you like mouth to lung Cyclone,RM2 and hornet to name a few are all good. the atty will depend on your vape style and coiling needs. with the smaller atties the build space is small so keep that in mind if you like building big.



That's the kind of info I'm after, thanks!

Right now I'm pretty much exclusively dripping with a regulated mod so used to lots of airflow and straight lung hits. 

I'm mainly after flavour though so that would trump anything else for me, but I'd also like the Reo to be compatible with other BF atties, which as far as I know means I'm looking for an LP?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Yup, LP=Low Profile. Or a Woodie, they will sit flush. SL = Super Light. Grand = 18650, Mini =18500

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## hands

have a look at your favorite dripping atty and see if it can be drilled out to work for bottom feeding. super low builds don't work on the REO


----------



## method1

hands said:


> have a look at your favorite dripping atty and see if it can be drilled out to work for bottom feeding. super low builds don't work on the REO



My standard builds are around 0.25 - 0.6 so should be good? 

I read something about a sub-ohm kit, is that standard now or still an addon?


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Grand aluminium LP for sure. For flavour and mouth to lung a Cyclone or Divo or Hornet. If you want clouds and a lung hit then the Stumpy.

I have a Thump on it's way which I believe is even better than the Stumpy. Will know next week when it arrives.

Sub Ohm kits are standard these days.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

New Reo-s are all sub-ohm. I build down to 0.2 without issues

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Reo @Oupa.
> Cyclone vape decadence.
> They are out of stock atm but they are arranging more. I don't remember their alias but @Rob Fisher will assist here.



@BigB - http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And if you have tried a Sapor and like it you can send it to @JakesSA and he will bottom feed it for a REO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Thanks all 

I'll keep a lookout for the grand LP then, although I must say the woodvil is a beaut as far as aesthetics go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just by the looks of the photo's it seems to me that 22mm attys will have a slight over-hang on the rear of the Woodville?


----------



## method1

Performance wise, is there much difference between 18650 models, ie woodvil & grand?

Any other benefits/differences between the 2? I assume the aluminium is a lot more rugged and easy to clean?


----------



## Rob Fisher

method1 said:


> Thanks all
> 
> I'll keep a lookout for the grand LP then, although I must say the woodvil is a beaut as far as aesthetics go.



No question the Woodvil's are beautiful... but if you are only gonna get one REO then you want one that is bullet proof and doesn't mind getting dropped and doesn't mind going into a basin of hot soapy water to get cleaned...

Just saw your message now and yes the difference is the cleaning and ruggedness!

Both vape very similar!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1

Rob Fisher said:


> No question the Woodvil's are beautiful... but if you are only gonna get one REO then you want one that is bullet proof and doesn't mind getting dropped and doesn't mind going into a basin of hot soapy water to get cleaned...
> 
> Just saw your message now and yes the difference is the cleaning and ruggedness!
> 
> Both vape very similar!



Great thanks Rob, feel a bit more edumacated now 

Now to track one down 

Edit: the atomisers you mentioned, any available locally, or all imports?


----------



## Viper_SA

Think vapour mountain has a tubled in stock if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Rob Fisher

method1 said:


> Great thanks Rob, feel a bit more edumacated now
> 
> Now to track one down
> 
> Edit: the atomisers you mentioned, any available locally, or all imports?



The Stumpy and Thump are both hard to get imports. 

But maybe a good place to start would be a Cyclone AFC. Chat to @Heckers as he got one today. He can give you an unbiased report... he was wanting an atty for his REO to do both mouth to lung and Lung hits!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Just by the looks of the photo's it seems to me that 22mm attys will have a slight over-hang on the rear of the Woodville?


No overhang on the Woodvils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers

Rob Fisher said:


> The Stumpy and Thump are both hard to get imports.
> 
> But maybe a good place to start would be a Cyclone AFC. Chat to @Heckers as he got one today. He can give you an unbiased report... he was wanting an atty for his REO to do both mouth to lung and Lung hits!



Yes and so far im quite happy.The cyclone with the AFC gives you the option for mouth to lung and straight lung but the best part is that it is super easy to switch between the two compared to some other attys i have had before. And i found it even easier to build on than the RM2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Just a final thought, if money is an issue then look at the economy grand LP.
I have one and if you are not worried about scratches that can be cleaned or buffed out and you don't need a fancy paint job, then it's awesome. 
Vapes just like the other reos.

Also as rob mentioned @JakesSA from vapeclub can modify your favourite atty for bottom feeding. 

Just bear in mind that some attys are easier than others depending on the centre pin/contact. 

@JakesSA should advise you if it's do able or not. 

That being said I have been using reos exclusively since august and I'm not interested in any other devices. 

My only interest has been bf RTAs that give the most flavour. 
The cyclone is a flavour beast in my opinion. 

I want to echo the sentiments of I think it was @Andre who said, we sacrifice flavour for airflow. 
I use a chalice iii clone as well and the airflow is not great but I can do restricted lung hits with it and the flavour is way better than all the lung hitting attys I own. 

I'd rather taste my juices full flavour profile. 
Just my 2c on the matter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi @method1 
I see other Reonauts have already given their views, which are largely similar to mine

But i will add my views

Reo Grand LP for sure. I prefer raw tumbled aluminium finish
RM2 for mouth to lung flavour. Tightish draw but perfect for me. Not clouds but concentrated flavour. 

Nuppin for me for lung hits but these are not available anymore. You may find one in the Classifieds
Lovely smooth open air lung hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

I'd love to try a nuppin even if there was a clone available. 

I seem to have grown up some more because originals seem the way to go from here. 
Yes it's pricey and yes availability sucks but the build is 10 times better than the cheaper Chinese alternatives and I am willing to bet good money the materials used are superior. 

As an example my clone attys have rust forming on the post screw and some on the posts. 

I can't tell you if this is the case with originals because I haven't used the cyclone long enough but oom Rob swears there is no rust after long use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Thanks again for all the input, has cleared things up nicely 

Main problems now seems to be availability - and you know how patient vapers are (we learned from fasttech) 

I keep looking at those woodvils in the classifeds.. won't some kind mod please delete them?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

method1 said:


> Thanks again for all the input, has cleared things up nicely
> 
> Main problems now seems to be availability - and you know how patient vapers are (we learned from fasttech)
> 
> I keep looking at those woodvils in the classifeds.. won't some kind mod please delete them?


Rob had some amazing sales this week. Was tempted but I resisted the urge. 
2 reos are all I need at this stage.


----------



## method1

Christos said:


> Rob had some amazing sales this week. Was tempted but I resisted the urge.
> 2 reos are all I need at this stage.



Yes I'm ogling those right now


----------



## Christos

Although a regulated reo would be nice if I could change the chip.
30 w would be too low for me.


----------



## method1

Just spotted a grand in the classifieds.. hmmmm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

method1 said:


> Main problems now seems to be availability - and you know how patient vapers are (we learned from fasttech)



In the classifieds right now are:
1 x 2015 Grand Black anodised plus Cyclone
3 x 2015 woodvilles
1 x Reo DNA 40

plenty to choose from


----------



## method1

Yup, just spotted that Grand.

Woodvil is so much prettier though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

All this talk has got me itching for robs unicorn. 

If it was possible to replace the dna 30 chip with a dna 200 then the unicorn I will get. 

I would like about 60 watts max though.


----------



## DoubleD

method1 said:


> Yup, just spotted that Grand.
> 
> Woodvil is so much prettier though



I too have been watching the woodies but cant for the life of me make a deciecion 

Then theres the new P67 thats coming out, which is making matters even more confusing for me, the more I look at it the more I want another SL grand  I bet when the mod modmaster shows us the SL version of the P67 I'll turn around and say I want that instead


----------



## Christos

DoubleD said:


> I too have been watching the woodies but cant for the life of me make a deciecion
> 
> Then theres the new P67 thats coming out, which is making matters even more confusing for me, the more I look at it the more I want another SL grand  I bet when the mod modmaster shows us the SL version of the P67 I'll turn around and say I want that instead


Even though the new prototype reos are looking good I can honestly say I'm happy with my 2 reos and don't need another one in the foreseeable future.

The regulated reo on the other hand is like the best of both worlds.

I remember using a mech for a long time and when I got my hana 30w box mod I vowed never to go back to mechs again.

The sigelei 150w was it's successor as the hana stopped firing.

The reo on the other hand is perfect as it is but I would really like to try a regulated reo even though it goes against the bullet proof design I have come to love in the reo.
Just a week or 2 ago I dropped a reo and my soul almost shattered until I saw the reo had won this encounter.
No tank glass broken. No mod destroyed.

Damage was a bent drip tip and a chip on my kitchen floor tiles which I plan to replace some day anyways.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoubleD

Christos said:


> Even though the new prototype reos are looking good I can honestly say I'm happy with my 2 reos and don't need another one in the foreseeable future.
> 
> The regulated reo on the other hand is like the best of both worlds.
> 
> I remember using a mech for a long time and when I got my hana 30w box mod I vowed never to go back to mechs again.
> 
> The sigelei 150w was it's successor as the hana stopped firing.
> 
> The reo on the other hand is perfect as it is but I would really like to try a regulated reo even though it goes against the bullet proof design I have come to love in the reo.
> Just a week or 2 ago I dropped a reo and my soul almost shattered until I saw the reo had won this encounter.
> No tank glass broken. No mod destroyed.
> 
> Damage was a bent drip tip and a chip on my kitchen floor tiles which I plan to replace some day anyways.




In the beginning I also wanted a regulated Reo but as time went on I realized I had no need for it, my SL is proof of concept for me  I absolutely adore her  
And now that I got the perfect atty for my needs, in the form of the Origen Little 16, I for see a double up of the same before anything else.


----------



## Christos

I'm in the same situation. Want 2 of everything. 

Waiting for stock of cyclones so I can have another. 

It would be cool to own a dna 200 reo though


----------



## chamberlane

DoubleD said:


> In the beginning I also wanted a regulated Reo but as time went on I realized I had no need for it, my SL is proof of concept for me  I absolutely adore her
> And now that I got the perfect atty for my needs, in the form of the Origen Little 16, I for see a double up of the same before anything else.


Is the O-16 as complex to build on as it looks? I have this and a Thump on the way just dunno if I made the right choice with the Origen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

chamberlane said:


> Is the O-16 as complex to build on as it looks? I have this and a Thump on the way just dunno if I made the right choice with the Origen



Super easy to build for me, it took me a 1min to mount a coil, if not seconds lol I think you going to be happy with your O16, I must have another one!  its the best atty I've used to date.
I've used cyclones, nuppins, atomics, RM2s, Chalice v3s and some 22mm attys like the derringer, odin and rogue. 

Only downside for me and its really a niggle, I wish they included extra post screws, those things are tiny, you wouldnt want to drop one..


----------



## chamberlane

DoubleD said:


> Super easy to build for me, it took me a 1min to mount a coil, if not seconds lol I think you going to be happy with your O16, its the best atty I've used to date. I've used cyclones, nuppins, atomics, RM2s, odins, Chalice v3s. I must have another one!
> 
> Only downside for me and its really a niggle, I wish they included extra post screws, those things are tiny, you wouldnt want to drop one..


Cool so it sounds like you just mounted a single coil? On the side or fancy Z type or what..

Yeah screws and o-rings are a PITA sometimes.

I'll let you know if I decide to sell. . First it has to make it here.


----------



## Andre

chamberlane said:


> Is the O-16 as complex to build on as it looks? I have this and a Thump on the way just dunno if I made the right choice with the Origen


The 2 holes per post was somewhat confusing for me in the beginning. My first duals were a fail as the one coil leg just would not fasten properly. Either a problem with the grub screw bottoms or the wires need to go diagonally through the holes and not straight. Recoiled single (first Z and then like on a RM2 - prefer the latter) with wires diagonally through the holes and no problem. Great flavour and air flow really works - from mouth to lung to comfortable direct to lung hits. Would get another in a flash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> Super easy to build for me, it took me a 1min to mount a coil, if not seconds lol I think you going to be happy with your O16, I must have another one!  its the best atty I've used to date.
> I've used cyclones, nuppins, atomics, RM2s, Chalice v3s and some 22mm attys like the derringer, odin and rogue.
> 
> Only downside for me and its really a niggle, I wish they included extra post screws, those things are tiny, you wouldnt want to drop one..


I got extra post screws with mine?


----------



## DoubleD

chamberlane said:


> Cool so it sounds like you just mounted a single coil? On the side or fancy Z type or what..
> 
> Yeah screws and o-rings are a PITA sometimes.
> 
> I'll let you know if I decide to sell. . First it has to make it here.



Yes please do 


and yes, I'm a single coil guy, mounted horizontally on one side of the posts


----------



## DoubleD

Andre said:


> I got extra post screws with mine?



I got mine in a gold box with a allen key. Maybe Skipper still has them.


----------



## chamberlane

Andre said:


> The 2 holes per post was somewhat confusing for me in the beginning. My first duals were a fail as the one coil leg just would not fasten properly. Either a problem with the grub screw bottoms or the wires need to go diagonally through the holes and not straight. Recoiled single (first Z and then like on a RM2 - prefer the latter) with wires diagonally through the holes and no problem. Great flavour and air flow really works - from mouth to lung to comfortable direct to lung hits. Would get another in a flash.





DoubleD said:


> Yes please do
> 
> 
> and yes, I'm a single coil guy, mounted horizontally on one side of the posts



Sweet! So no need to level up, sounds easy enough. Will just do my RM2 builds on it and leave the one side vacant probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

chamberlane said:


> Sweet! So no need to level up, sounds easy enough. Will just do my RM2 builds on it and leave the one side vacant probably.



I've got a feeling I wont be allowed to buy yours lol You Andre and I will be putting in another order

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Just to add my 2c. I would definitely go for a metal Reo Grand over a woodville, reason being durability as Rob mentioned. As far as the atomizer goes, that's really up to personal preference. I happen to love the Nuppin, it looks great on the Reo, and the flavour is fantastic. Out of all the atty's I've owned at one time or another I would still pick the Nuppin any day. But then again we all like different things, and almost any dripper can be modded to bottom feed.

Whatever you do though, make sure to buy two Reo Grands, they don't like being alone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

Christos said:


> All this talk has got me itching for robs unicorn.
> 
> If it was possible to replace the dna 30 chip with a dna 200 then the unicorn I will get.
> 
> I would like about 60 watts max though.


Why not send the guy who made the Unicorn a pm I'm sure hell help you out.Same guy who now makes the CC mods.
Heres a link to some of the build process,but you need to keep looking at lots of the following pages to find it completed.
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ing-modified-and-or-custom-made.624683/page-2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## chamberlane

DoubleD said:


> I've got a feeling I wont be allowed to buy yours lol You Andre and I will be putting in another order


I wonder if they'll still be available new next year. Norbert seems to keep an atty going for a while right.


----------



## DoubleD

chamberlane said:


> I wonder if they'll still be available new next year. Norbert seems to keep an atty going for a while right.



They better keep it up haha or at least till I get my second one


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> Why not send the guy who made the Unicorn a pm I'm sure hell help you out.Same guy who now makes the CC mods.
> Heres a link to some of the build process,but you need to keep looking at lots of the following pages to find it completed.
> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ing-modified-and-or-custom-made.624683/page-2


Wow I see you make an appearance on page 117.
I'll continue tomorrow


----------



## Genosmate

Christos said:


> Wow I see you make an appearance on page 117.
> I'll continue tomorrow


I think you must be long past the last post about that DNA Reo now


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> I think you must be long past the last post about that DNA Reo now


Indeed but that is one interesting thread!

Im gathering ideas for when I eventually build a bottom feed mod for myself.


----------



## chamberlane

DoubleD said:


> I've got a feeling I wont be allowed to buy yours lol You Andre and I will be putting in another order


You called it! This Origen atomizer is amazing! 27 gauge around 2mm to get .7 ohms. If anything I think I'll get rid of the Thump 

Yay Norbert.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

chamberlane said:


> You called it! This Origen atomizer is amazing! 27 gauge around 2mm to get .7 ohms. If anything I think I'll get rid of the Thump
> 
> Yay Norbert.



Ahh I take back what I said.... its not a good atomizer....you should sell it to me that way you wont have to deal with it any longer  Trust me, I know things 



In all seriousness though, I could get rid of all my other attys and be totally happy with 2 O16s. Flavor is superb and building a coil on it is a breeze, what more could you ask for

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

Well, cu-reo-sity got the better of me and here's the new vape family member.
Enjoying so far, the cyclone is really great for flavour.

Greasing batteries is a new and foreign concept too, but comes with the territory i guess!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## DoubleD

method1 said:


> View attachment 38248
> 
> 
> Well, cu-reo-sity got the better of me and here's the new vape family member.
> Enjoying so far, the cyclone is really great for flavour.
> 
> Greasing batteries is a new and foreign concept too, but comes with the territory i guess!



If you feel the need to get rid of a SL door, I would be happy to purchase one at any stage  Just putting it out there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

DoubleD said:


> If you feel the need to get rid of a SL door, I would be happy to purchase one at any stage  Just putting it out there



Will let you know, going to see how I get on with the different colours first and see how they affect the flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Necris

Congrats @method1 ,certainly a mech i still need to add to the collection

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Necris said:


> Congrats @method1 ,certainly a mech i still need to add to the collection



Thanks - must say first impressions are very good. 
Built like a tank as advertised and the cyclone is a real flavour chasers atty, which is what I was hoping for!


----------



## rogue zombie

Congrats @method1...and a top on the line atty too. Hope you enjoy it.

I tell you, I managed to get my Cloupor all dried up inside and running again. And I was so chuffed to be running two mods again... for an hour. Now it's back it the cupboard.

The Reo is just fuss-free cosistent vaping. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> View attachment 38248
> 
> 
> Well, cu-reo-sity got the better of me and here's the new vape family member.
> Enjoying so far, the cyclone is really great for flavour.
> 
> Greasing batteries is a new and foreign concept too, but comes with the territory i guess!


Congrats on getting curious and a Reo. Hope it helps in bringing us tantalizing juices. Most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

thanks! not so sure about reonaut though.. more like reon00b 

just had my first argument with a new tube, getting it onto the post and getting the length right, but all good, at least I know if i get frustrated I can throw it at the wall with no ill effect other than to the wall

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey

Hope she treats you well @method1. 

@Andre..... @mc_zamo can be removed from the reo roll call.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

I'm finding certain flavours seem to linger in the bottles and tube, how are you guys washing out the bottles? Any tips?


----------



## Viper_SA

I've dedicated my squonkers to aa single flavor per mod


----------



## BumbleBee

Viper_SA said:


> I've dedicated my squonkers to aa single flavor per mod


lol, considering @method1's line of work I don't think that will be practical

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1

BumbleBee said:


> lol, considering @method1's line of work I don't think that will be practical



yeah.. not exactly practical

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Extra bottles and tubes? Honestly, I have not found anything that gets rid of the ghost flavors. Not even the denture tablet trick from overseas forums


----------



## Christos

I use certain flavours in certain mods only.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## method1

Ok so this will be an enjoyment device, not used for testing purposes


----------



## Christos

method1 said:


> Ok so this will be an enjoyment device, not used for testing purposes


Clearly the reo bug has not bitten. 
The correct response would be  I need more reos.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Ps try rinsing the bottles and tube with lemon juice or vinegar. 

Alternatively get extra bottles and tubes from vapourmountain and keep them soaked in vinegar.

I haven't tried this but I believe it works.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> I'm finding certain flavours seem to linger in the bottles and tube, how are you guys washing out the bottles? Any tips?


I have not tried the denture stuff, which many swear by. What works for me for really cloying juices is (using a syringe) rinse with hot water, then a few iterations of 96% vodka, ending with hot water again. That is for the 510 and tube. The bottles I rinse with hot water and then soak in 96 % vodka for some time, rinse and use.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

sunlight soap, water, vinegar, baking soda and salt

From left to right, I normally just rinse with water only.


----------



## Rob Fisher

method1 said:


> Ok so this will be an enjoyment device, not used for testing purposes



I'm afraid so... I have a REO per flavour... for testing I use a dripper.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## method1

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm afraid so... I have a REO per flavour... for testing I use a dripper.



So by my calculations that means I will only need… 276 REOs.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## DoubleD

method1 said:


> So by my calculations that means I will only need… 276 REOs.



Sounds good to me


----------



## Rob Fisher

method1 said:


> So by my calculations that means I will only need… 276 REOs.



I'm 18% of the way there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## method1

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm 18% of the way there.



Sure but by the time I get to 276 you'll be on 894 REOs and counting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Viper_SA said:


> Extra bottles and tubes? Honestly, I have not found anything that gets rid of the ghost flavors. Not even the denture tablet trick from overseas forums

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1

kimbo said:


> View attachment 38329



Is that for cleaning or do you vape that stuff?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

method1 said:


> Is that for cleaning or do you vape that stuff?


Well i clean my bottles and tubes but whatever flouts your boat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

That stuff used to give my son cramps. As soon as we used a microwave sterilising unit the cramps stopped. 
Yes we are not babies but the only thing I used miltons for was to sterilise a floor. 

I'd rather you try sunlight first before moving to other means. 

On that note I use a toothbrush and warm water to clean the 510 weekly as well as the entire mod and I flush with warm water. The bottles I rinse.

I know it's been said not to take out the delerin insert too often but I disassemble the entire mod and give it a good wash.


----------



## Christos

Ps I'm looking forward to robs 849 reo family picture

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

@Rob Fisher, is amanzimtoti a decent place to stay? 
How far is it from Sir Vapes shop? 
I'm thinking of taking a drive with the family for a few days and well if wife permits I'd love to go have a vape toot at the vapery.


----------



## Alex

Well I'm one of those fortunate enough to have taste buds that adjust to new flavours very fast. I don't even need to re-wick between flavours most of the time. 

So the bottle thing isn't even on my radar.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher, is amanzimtoti a decent place to stay?
> How far is it from Sir Vapes shop?
> I'm thinking of taking a drive with the family for a few days and well if wife permits I'd love to go have a vape toot at the vapery.



Toti is pretty far from Durban... well not by JHB standards... it's about half an hour from Durban... but from a value for money point of view it's not a bad place for a holiday... Umhlanga Rocks is about an hour going north. The Vape Decadence shop is in Toti.

It's an easy drive to Sir Vape and well worth the trip!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Sorry to hijack the thread, has anyone tried the radius rda that can compare it to the cyclone?


----------



## Christos

@Rob Fisher, I found the radius thread in Reoville but you never said how she vapes


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, has anyone tried the radius rda that can compare it to the cyclone?


Hi. I vape with a Radius atty on my Reo Grand and is super impressed. If you are a sub ohm guy who prefer a warmer vape, the radius is . The only difference is your vape is packed with flavour.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher, I found the radius thread in Reoville but you never said how she vapes



I've still got my Radius... I got it just before I went on my long holiday and haven't really given it a full go yet... now that I have been playing with Stumpy's, Thump's and Manta's I have the Radius back on my desk to give it a full test!


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I've still got my Radius... I got it just before I went on my long holiday and haven't really given it a full go yet... now that I have been playing with Stumpy's, Thump's and Manta's I have the Radius back on my desk to give it a full test!



Yay. If it has flavour like the cyclone then Im planning my trip to get the radius. 



Petrus said:


> Hi. I vape with a Radius atty on my Reo Grand and is super impressed. If you are a sub ohm guy who prefer a warmer vape, the radius is . The only difference is your vape is packed with flavour.



My concern is that it is similar to the derringer or RM7 and I find flavour to be much better in the cyclone. 
Currently I'm using the derringer to finish some of my crap juice which is less harsh.


----------



## Alex

Christos said:


> Yay. If it has flavour like the cyclone then Im planning my trip to get the radius.
> 
> 
> 
> My concern is that it is similar to the derringer or RM7 and I find flavour to be much better in the cyclone.
> Currently I'm using the derringer to finish some of my crap juice which is less harsh.



With regard to flavour, I think it all depends on the style of vaping. As an example, for mouth to lung the airflow is absolutely key. The RM2 with a standard air hole is amazing for flavour, and also provides a very tight draw. If you enlarge the hole by even a tiny fraction you lose half the flavour. 

Devices like the Derringer, Odin and Nuppin are not ideally suited for MTL guys, as they are far to airy for that style. They produce excellent flavour for full lung hits though. 

I guess that really, it all depends on our unique preferences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Yay. If it has flavour like the cyclone then Im planning my trip to get the radius.
> 
> My concern is that it is similar to the derringer or RM7 and I find flavour to be much better in the cyclone.
> Currently I'm using the derringer to finish some of my crap juice which is less harsh.



Nope it's not like a Cyclone at all.


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Yay. If it has flavour like the cyclone then Im planning my trip to get the radius.
> 
> 
> 
> My concern is that it is similar to the derringer or RM7 and I find flavour to be much better in the cyclone.
> Currently I'm using the derringer to finish some of my crap juice which is less harsh.


Hi. I also am in the market for a cyclone, to give it a try, but geez that little bugger is so difficult to get hold of. The sad part is the day when I bought my Radius I stood with a brand new cyclone and cap in my hand. Mistake Nr.1 when you start with a Reo, don't hesitate and buy. But oh well, I will eventually get one. The reviews is quite impressive, and if Rob is selling Rio's and state that he is keeping the cyclone atty, it must be good....lol


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> Hi. I also am in the market for a cyclone, to give it a try, but geez that little bugger is so difficult to get hold of. The sad part is the day when I bought my Radius I stood with a brand new cyclone and cap in my hand. Mistake Nr.1 when you start with a Reo, don't hesitate and buy. But oh well, I will eventually get one. The reviews is quite impressive, and if Rob is selling Rio's and state that he is keeping the cyclone atty, it must be good....lol


Well the cyclone has better flavour than all the attys I've tried. 
I managed to get one of the last cyclones from vapedecadence and I managed to get one from Rob with the sale of a woodvil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Well the cyclone has better flavour than all the attys I've tried.
> I managed to get one of the last cyclones from vapedecadence and I managed to get one from Rob with the sale of a woodvil


@Christos ....haha, I like, same with me, I bought a Rio in the classifieds, just to get hold of the atty......
P.S You don't perhaps build coils with 316l ss for your Reo attys , and if how is your vape/flavour. I am thinking of using ss for single coil setups in my Reo's


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Christos ....haha, I like, same with me, I bought a Rio in the classifieds, just to get hold of the atty......
> P.S You don't perhaps build coils with 316l ss for your Reo attys , and if how is your vape/flavour. I am thinking of using ss for single coil setups in my Reo's


Haven't tried ss yet!


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Well the cyclone has better flavour than all the attys I've tried.
> I managed to get one of the last cyclones from vapedecadence and I managed to get one from Rob with the sale of a woodvil


Until you try the Origen Little 16 BF! Flavour and clouds. MTL or DL, no problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> Until you try the Origen Little 16 BF! Flavour and clouds. MTL or DL, no problem.


Dibs on it when you sell @Andre. Unless there is a group buy soon.


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Dibs on it when you sell @Andre. Unless there is a group buy soon.


Just ordered more for me and another member from Intaste. Shipping via Fedex is around 20 Euros, but Fedex also charges you some for admin and customs. Last time for 2 people final cost worked out to around R1600.00 per atty - see this thread. So worth it imo.


----------



## chamberlane

Anyone else's O16 get really hot? Like too hot to touch for more than a couple of seconds.


----------



## Andre

chamberlane said:


> Anyone else's O16 get really hot? Like too hot to touch for more than a couple of seconds.


Nope, I never got that. Just took 6 consecutive toots - it gets hot, but not too hot to touch. Drip tip stays cool, however.

How are you finding the OL16 otherwise?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chamberlane

Yeah it definitely has its place. I like it.

Just weird about the heat. In my mind I don't see that many factors that would be at play. Same coil with same heat and time to temp, same draw length, same amount of current, and it doesn't get nearly as hot in the RM2. Which has a similar chamber size. Hornet gets crazy hot too but I figure that's because of its size. Maybe it's because RM2 is brass? No idea. All I know is that O16 gets hot.


----------



## DoubleD

chamberlane said:


> Yeah it definitely has its place. I like it.
> 
> Just weird about the heat. In my mind I don't see that many factors that would be at play. Same coil with same heat and time to temp, same draw length, same amount of current, and it doesn't get nearly as hot in the RM2. Which has a similar chamber size. Hornet gets crazy hot too but I figure that's because of its size. Maybe it's because RM2 is brass? No idea. All I know is that O16 gets hot.




I'm pretty sure it gets hot quick due to the 'walls' of the top cap being so thin.


----------



## Petrus

chamberlane said:


> Anyone else's O16 get really hot? Like too hot to touch for more than a couple of seconds.


@chamberlane, what is your coil build?


----------



## Petrus

I only build 28ga kanthal /ss single,parallel, dual coils and had no heat/over heat issues only joy.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> I only build 28ga kanthal /ss single,parallel, dual coils and had no heat/over heat issues only joy.



Sorry to ask again @Petrus, but are you using that 316L SS available from Sir Vape?


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Sorry to ask again @Petrus, but are you using that 316L SS available from Sir Vape?


@Silver, yes I am.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

